# [VBScript] Alle Dateien eines Laufwerkes mit Endung .dat löschen



## -cta- (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss per .VBS alle Dateien auf Laufwerk D:\ löschen, welche die Endung .DAT besitzen....

Wie kann ich das machen?

Gruss,

-cta-


----------



## LJerch (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,


Kill "D:\*.dat"

löscht alle Dateien auf D: mit Endund dat

Gruß


----------



## Retlaw (2. Februar 2004)

Kill funktioniert nur in VB, in VBS kann man das über das FileSystemObject machen.
Wenn du auch Dateien in Unterverzeichnissen löschen willst kannst du das mit einer rekursiven Prozedur machen.


```
Dim FSO
Set FSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
FSO.DeleteFile("D:\test.txt")
```


----------



## -cta- (2. Februar 2004)

ja danke!

hab es am freitag schon gelöst...und zwar so wie retlaw sagt....

danke trotzdem....hab leider vergessen das thema hier abzuhaken....tschuldigung!

der -cta-


----------

